# St Barts - Part 9



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

New Home girls, good luck 

  

pam xx


----------



## Cal 28 (Mar 30, 2005)

Morning girls,

Another busy day yesterday and as this is a new thread will try to remember correctly.

Ronnie well done 7 is great, hope your feeling better sounds like you had it rough.  ET is much easier, hope it's all gone well.

Sue hope EC went well, and you got lots of eggs, fingers crossed for fertilisation tomorrow.

EC went well we got 10 eggs and they've just phoned 7 have fertilised so ET tomorrow at 10.  Exactly the same number as last time.  So we'll see how many make it through the night.

I'm with Ronnie with the sickness,  I didn't throw up and when I came round I felt fine it was just when we got back to Liverpool St.  I felt really rough and thought I was going to faint, there was no way I could have eaten lunch.  You girls must have iron stomach's.  The same thing happened last time, and so when we got home I went to bed for a couple of hours.  The best thing is I was still asleep by 10.30 last night and woke at 9 this morning.  So feeling very rested, still quite tender so another day of rest for me.

Hope everyone else is keeping well.



Love Cally


----------



## Specky77 (Aug 5, 2004)

Afternoon,

Cally & Ronnie - well done with EC and glad you both got a good number of eggs, fingers crossed for you both now.

Sue - good luck with EC today, I'll be waiting to hear how you get on with the sedation.

Kyla - not long for your scan now, how are you feeling, any hot flushes or anything?

Well once again I've been really busy so haven't been able to post although I have flicked through everyone elses posts so know roughly whats been going on.

Went to the 50 Cent concert Sunday night and it was really good, only thing is its Wednesday now and I'm still trying to catch up with my sleep from it.  I've had a terrible headache for the last 2 days, just can't seem to shift it, must pop out and get some paracetomol later.

anyways back to work so will try and pop on this evening to find out how everyone's getting on.

Love
Paula
xxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Cally - Well done on the 7 fertilized eggs..that's brilliant! I was so relieved when they phoned to tell me, I bet you were the same!!!  You poor thing! It's so horrible feeling & being sick, isn't it? Did you manage to get any food down you for the anti-biotics?  Good luck for tomorrow am. Hope you lovely embies bed down nicely in the next fortnight.

Hi Paula - Hope they're not working you too hard! Hope the pills work for your headache. Take it easy this afternoon. 

ET went really well.  I had 2 grade A's embies transferred back in & managed to freeze 2 grade A-'s. Hopefully they'll hang around for the next 8.5 months!

Saw Sue this morning going into the theatre. Poor thing looked so petrified & was full of cold. Hope she did well & they collected loads of good quality eggs. 

Will come back later. Going for a kip now!

Take care

Ronnie


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Well done Ronnie - 2 grade A's is a good sign, and great that you had a couple to freeze too!


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

quick one - i have 11 follies.

friend is with me.

sue


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Sue - Eleven - great news honey!

Ronnie - Yay! Perfect result there. I felt so much better knowing I had embies on ice too. Hopefully you can use them for a sibling in a year's time or so. I'll be thinking of you these next two weeks, Sue & Cal too. 

Paula - I know, less than a week now. Feeling okay, kinda moody and tired. It's been so nice being able to de-stress in the spa each night but I know once the stimming starts I wont really be able to do that any more. How are you finding it? Im injecting rather than sniffing and my legs are black and blue.


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Sue - 11!!! That's fantastic. Hope you get lots of embies to choose from. How are you feeling, honey, hope you're not too sore/sick & your journey home wasn't too bad. What time did you leave? I'm please that your friend is with you.  

Hi Kyla - How are you doing? You poor thing. Are the d/r injections worse than the stimming ones? When's your b/l scan?


Ronnie


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

HI

Ronnie - very Well done 2 A's that's great and having 2 almost as good frozen, I don't think you  could wish for better.  Time to keep your legs crossed.

It was good to see you this morning albeit briefly.  I don't know what came over me when I saw you sitting in that "cupboard", whether it was knowing what I was going to go through (too much knowledge) and the worry of feeling ill afterwards or what, but I was in tears leaving DH, so much so I asked him to take me home cos I didn't want to do it.

They chose not to drain the cysts, they were there for EC only - they said if they caused me too many probs in the future to ask my GP to get them done.  Trouble is it might be too late then cos of accessing them with embies on board?

I was really lucky coming out of it went in at 10.  and was awake by 11.30,  I felt groggy (?cold) and tender but no sickness, the nurse asked me if I wanted a drink and I asked for water to test it first but my blood pressure was low so she insisted on coffee and biscuits - that helped with the grogginess.  They retested my pressure and I was fine so said I should start moving around, loo etc.  I left at 12, the girl who went in before me was still asleep.

Train journey was a bit much at times and DH said I didn't look too good, but a bag of crisps and coffee helped.  My friend picked me up at station.  She has just left cos DH is now home to work.

I still feel shaky, my head is wavering as I sit here - but I haven't slept all afternoon.

Can't recall having as many antibiotics to bring home as this time.

Paula I was not aware of anything pain etc, in fact it could have been a GA for all I am aware, and maybe I am lucky but no nausea, sickness or the need to sleep loads.

Cal - good luck for you tomorrow - hopefully you can match Ronnie.

Have a good evening all - Ronnie & DH should be   

Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Sue - I'm sooooooooo pleased that you've made it through without too many problems today. We felt so sorry for you as you went into the theatre & I couldn't go in there with you! I hope the lovely nurses looked after you well. We came in a bit earlier today so that we could see you & wish you well as I know that they wouldn't want us hanging around the recovery ward whilst you're having your details taken!

Are you pleased with the number of eggs?? 11 is brilliant!!

I hope DH is making a fuss of you tonight & spoiling you rotten cos you've been very very brave today. Try and get some rest as you'll feel better for it. 

DH has probably got the antibiotics. My DH got them whilst I was out like a light. 

Sending you loads of  

Ronnie


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Wow-congratulations all round xxxx

Ronnie 2 grade As!!! That is great news and I agree with Ky-G having some frozen embies is a great feeling of back up-I know I shouldn't laugh but the whole cupboard idea really is quite bizarre that to me was the one thing that really let Bart's down-I would have rather laid down for a short while before leaving but they don't work in that way!!! Are you doing any bedrest? IO know there are so many different thoughts on this one-I have to say over my 3 cycles I have done a mixture of bedrest, nothing and just taking it easy!!

Cal-7 embies is a great number-are you having a 2 day transfer-I'm just wondering as I had a 3 day transfer-although I think Sue and Ronnie are the same-still I really believe the best place for those embies is nestling down inside you, not in a lab dish!!!!

Sue-I'm so glad happy you got 11 eggs-that is a great number-you must be so pleased especially after all the worries and concerns you've been having xxxxx

I have 2 apps next week-the counsellor and the failed cycle-so hopefully we can start to make some plans!!!!

Off to do some tea-will try to check in again later x

Love Maddy xxxx


----------



## hevvy (May 15, 2005)

Hello,

Ronnie - 2 grade a's that's fab, well done and great to have frozen,

Cal - excellent no of embies, another good 1, hope tomorrow goes well for u

Sue - Brilliant news - well done and hope u have a good rest tomorrow 

Really exciting to hear all your news and great its all going so well, here's hoping for a good 2ww!!!

Leanne - ooh that sounds painful!! Hope u recovered ok.  Think I may have a few sessions of reflexology over next few weeks then, just to help things along. 

Kyla - sounds like its all going well with house and hot tub!!  I will be starting in about 4 weeks, so ec week of 12 December, none frozen so starting from scratch, so fingers crossed!!  Hope the next week of d/regging goes well, sure it will go quickly

Paula -  Hope ur doing well and not worrying too much about sedation....

Maddymoo -  Will be good to get those appointments under your belt, will help get everything moving, or confirm that u want a bit of a break.

Take care - have had what not to wear in background, and although some of it is quite riveting - they are so horrible and patronising,  !!!

Heatherxxxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Maddy - Yes I agree with you about that cupboard. They kept the door shut for ages & there was no air in there either!! You would have thought they could use a bigger room. I've been sleeping this afternoon & I'm still feeling really tired so will just let my body do the talking.  I'm very lucky because I managed to get the next couple of weeks off work but stupidly forgot to ask Bart's to provide a week's sick note for me so will need to phone them tomorrow.

I think Bart's only tend to do 2 day transfers. I also thought it was lovely that they showed us our embies on a screen before putting them back in.  What I want to know is how they know when the embies have gone back into me The consultant wasn't very communicative & I was kept talking by the nurses (a good thing!) so didn't really know what was going on 'down there'!

Good luck with your appointment next week. 

Cally - Good luck for tomorrow. Hoping for brilliant quality embies for you.

Sue - Hope you're doing OK. Hope a good rest tonight. Don't forget to take your antibiotic & pessary! 

Hi to everyone else & thanks for all your good wishes.  

Speak soon

Ronnie


----------



## Cal 28 (Mar 30, 2005)

Morning Girls,

Just a quick one, we're off to London for ET soon. 

Ronnie congratulations on your embryos, a fantastic grade you must be chuffed.  Now relax and let nature take it's course.

Sue well done on 11 after the disappointment last week you must be so pleased.  Fingers crossed for your phone call.

I hope our embryos match Ronnies, but they weren't too hot last time so fingers crossed.

I check in later.

Love Cally


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Morning everyone

I was in the cupboard too at ET!  DP and I thought it was a bit surreal - he said he wished he'd brought the camera!

I had a 3 day transfer because my ec was done on a Friday, but I think they normally do 2 days.

Good luck for the ET's happening today - fingers crossed.

Love

Hellie


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Girls

Cally - Good luck for today  . Let us know how you get on. 

Hellie - Cupboard experience was a bit strange. They prob used the worst room so not to encourage you to hang around!

Sue - How are you feeling today? Fingers crossed for your phone call this am. Hope you get great embies!

Ronnie


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Sue - I've missed you today, honey, hope you're OK.  

Ronnie


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Leanne

How was your scan today? Did you manage to see much? Is everything OK?

Ronnie


----------



## lc1502 (May 22, 2005)

Sue I'm worrying about you too and have checked a few times today for your update - hope everything is ok 

Ronnie, well done on the grade a's and freezerbabies.  My first sympton that has never really gone away was a raging thurst. I noticed that about 3 days before my bfp, so watch for that one. 

Cal hope today has gone well, lucky you not having to have the full bladder! 

I had my scan today, everything was perfect so I've got this constant grin today.  I always set myself up for the worse so when things go well I just go into shock and grin like a nutter.  I just kept muttering over and again - it's mad isn't it - the woman probably thought yeah more like you're mad love   We did get a bit emotional when we heard the heart beats - Fran was right about that.  

I just want to say I love Barts and what they do is amazing, I never ever thought I'd experience what I did this morning and I really really really hope that they can all do it for you too. 

(oh Ronnie we were posting at the same time!! - we saw everything, 8 arms and legs, and 40 fingers and toes.  One was playing with the cord and generally having a right old figit (my DH to a T) and the other was chilling and not doing a lot (that'll be me then!)

x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Leanne

Aaaaaahhhhh!!!!   I got emotional from reading your post!!!

I was thinking about you during the day & I'm sooooooo pleased it's gone well today for you.  It's amazing what you can see on the scan these days. Fran mentioned before about having a 4D scan?? 

It's only been 1DPT & I already don't know what to do with myself! I'm still feeling quite tired so have been dozing, watching telly & reading posts from this website. Can I ask when the discharge from EC finish? I'm still having it (only a little bit though) 

Ronnie


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Hi - thank you, thank you for all your msgs of support and concern - Sorry you missed me today Ronnie, I hope resume service sometime soon.

On the EC front I am fine considering what happened yesterday.  But my cold is so bad it's one of those that makes your nose, face, forehead hurt.  I didn't feel too bad yesterday when I posted and thought I was winning and just had the EC to get over, but in the early hours it woke me & has returned with a vengenance.  I am wondering if the acu I had night before EC gave me a little boost to get me through yesterday, but wasn't enough to clear it.

I've had a thought about why I never get sick after EC.  Cos I am a migraine risk they advise me to eat 4 hours before so I have cereal and a fruit juice.  Just wondering if this is enough to line my stomach and get the blood sugar going?

Have spent today in bed and just got up to feed furry monsters.

I had excellent news this morning - I got 10 eggs and 9 have fertilised back tomorrow at 11.  So this tx beats my record by 1.

Ronnie - so lovely of you to try to get there to see me Weds am - I take it you won't be there with me tomorrow.  I think we can call you an official IVFer now and you just have the longest hurdle to run to.

Cal - hope you got ok today and have good news.  How are the clexane, I done my first last night and if I hadn't injected before I would think I was doing it wrong - it seemed so hard to push the needle in and penetrate the skin.

Quite funny today the embryologist recommended I take brandy for my cold, when I said I didn't want too much stuff in me and to stay as pure as poss - I remembered all the drugs they are giving me.

I have 3 lots of antibiotics to be 3 times a day for the next 7 days - maybe one of those can cure colds too.

Leanne - it was lovely to read your post and hear all is well.  Twinnies must def be there.  I guess there is an added celebration for you too with no more pessaries.

Friend popped into check on me - now I just have to see what time DH will be home.  He was back and forth to his laptop all last night - so pro for having them.

Have a good evening.

Sue

PS Ronnie discharge should finish real soon, of course the ET may have stirred things about a bit again.


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Sue - Thank goodness you're OK! I've been so worried about you (and so bored too!!!)

  - 9 is brilliant!! You'll have a choice tomorrow with regard to the best quality ones to put back in. Hopefully you'll have some to freeze too.  Good luck for tomorrow. Unfortunately I can't be with you physically but I'll be thinking of you & will be waiting by the PC to hear your news in the pm!

3 lots of antibios You must be rattling. I wonder why they gave you 3?? The one I've got is playing havoc to my insides (prob the prog pessaries too!) I don't know whether I'm coming or going sometimes!! Which embryologist did you get?  

During ET yesterday, I had the oldish dr who hardly said anything. He shoved the speculum into me & took me by surprise. I nearly said to him 'What no foreplay?' but thought better of it!!! We had Wafa the embrologist & the South African nurse - they were both really lovely. 

Cally - How did it go today?  

Ronnie


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Ronnie - sorry I worried you and that you were bored, but I felt it was best I stayed in bed that's all I wanted to do as well.

I am very pleased with 9 and there are goods on for tomorrow if my previous is anything to go by with was 8 and that gave me 2 fresh and 2 frosties.

I wonder why I've got 3 lots of antibiotics.  The pessaries can upset you especially the back end.

I had a youngish guy Indian? and my embryologist was Shaun African/Carribean who was lovely and jokey, even spent time joking on the phone today.  Phoned DH on his mob to give him a pampering lecture, cos he wasn't here with me.

Foreplay made me laugh at the Nuffield when the Doc inserted the catheter he would say here comes Willy.

DH is home now, so going to see what he's dinner plan is?

I'll hope to get back tomorrow.

Sue


----------



## Cal 28 (Mar 30, 2005)

Evening Girls,

Sue - Excellent news, it's just a shame your feeling so rough, still a day in bed won't hurt.  I had my first clexane 6 hours post EC and it all comes flooding back.  It is tougher and I find it also stings a bit.  
Hope all goes well tomorrow.

Ronnie - how are you feeling?  I'm still sore from EC so I'm taking really easy.  DH is doing everything.

Leanne - Your post gave me a lovely glow.  You both must be so pleased and at least now you can try to  relax and enjoy the next 6 months.  How great that you got 2 for the price of 1, just like tesco's.  

Maddy - Hope your appointments go well, at least you'll be able to make plans.  I found the period in between TX so frustrating, everyone around you seems to be getting on with their lives and your just standing still.  Is your DH going to see the counsellor as well?  You'll have to let us know how you get on.

Heather - not long now until you start again and hopefully you'll have the best Christmas present ever.

ET went really well today, we had 2 grade 1, 4 cell embryos put on board and the best part is we also had 2 to freeze.  So we have babes on ice.     I'm really pleased as last time we only got 1 grade 1 and the rest were 2-4.  So even if things don't work out this time at least the cycle went better.

As they weren't busy we got a chair in the ward, so I didn't have the pleasure of the cupboard.  Are you sure you didn't upset anyone Ronnie? 

Love Cally


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Cally

 on 2 Grade 1's & 2 to freeze as well - that's brilliant news!!! Well done! How are you feeling? Have you got any time off work?

You lucky thing getting a chair in the ward! I must have done something wrong for them to stick us in the cupboard after all!!!

Sue - Take it easy today & hope it all goes well tomorrow morning. Will be thinking of you. 

Must dash, dinner is boiling over!

Ronnie


----------



## hevvy (May 15, 2005)

Hello everyone,

Sue - excellent news and hope ur feeling better soon, that really is a brilliant result.  Thinking of u tomorrow and hope u get some frosties too.  

Cal - Great news too, seems like u girls are on a run!!  Hope u can sit back, relax and get through the 2ww ok.

Ronnie - Sounds like ur doing well, keep resting up - its soo difficult isn't it? everyday goes slowly, but sure u 3 will keep each other company - great that u r all at the same stage, amazing how it works out isn;t it?  Was great when Leanne and I were going through it together and it seems as if Kyla and Paula are too.

Leanne - Fantastic, ur post made me emotional too, really great and v exciting, now u can tell everyone which will be great too.

Hello Hellybelly and everyone else,

Heatherxxxxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Heather

It's difficult resting, especially as I'm at home all day for the next 2 weeks & it's sooooooo difficult not to do anything!!! It's great that us 3 are all at the same stage. Hopefully you'll have someone to cycle with you too. 

Had a bit of an evening. PIL's, DH & I are supposed to be going to BIL's birthday meal tomorrow evening in a pub.  However, his DP & 2 friends are all coming with us & they all smoked. So DH asked BIL whether his friends can smoke outside the pub (they've booked a separate room in the pub for our meal). Apparently his DP & friends have been kicking off about not being able to smoke & BIL got so stressed that he's threatening to cancel the whole evening!!! I felt awful as it seems to be all my fault; DH felt awful as he asked & PILs told us not to feel bad as why can't his friends give up cigarettes for 1 evening or smoke outside?? I feel so guilty for ruining his evening - what if I got a BFN after all this - it'd be a fuss over nothing! 

Ronnie


----------



## hevvy (May 15, 2005)

Oh, its a nightmare when things like that happen isn't it?  Don't blame yourself and you've done the right thing, they will just have to stuff it if they don't like it!!! SOunds like ur dh and fil have been great tho. Take care and please don't worry about it, they will not be worrying...

Hope eve gets better and u manage to get out and enjoy it tomorrow,

Heatherxxxxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Heather - Thanks for that. It is a nightmare. Just hope it sorts itself out tomorrow. 

Take care & speak soon

Ronnie
x


----------



## Cal 28 (Mar 30, 2005)

Morning all,  

Good luck today Sue.  Catch up later.

Ronnie how are you?  I have the next 2 weeks off, I got a sick cert from Bart's.  I'd already told work I wouldn't be in.  As for your meal I think your right to ask if they can smoke outside, it's only 1 night so don't you feel bad.  You need to know that you're done everything right in these next 2 weeks.  You don't need the worry.

I'm suffering from major constipation, I thought I was going to explode last night. TMI.  I'm guessing this if from the drugs, so it's fruit all the way today.

Love Cally


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Cally

Lots like we're going to be on this board quite a lot for the next fortnight!!!

I don't have constipation, it's more the other way but not that bad, but I have been feeling a bit sicky. Also food which I liked have been tasting funny. It must be the anti-biotics - they are playing havoc to my insides! 

Are you worrying about every twinge yet?? How are you feeling down there?? Mine is still a bit tender & I'm still feeling really shattered from EC on Monday as well. I sound a right wimp!!

Sue - Hope they put back 2 brilliant quality embies this morning. 

Speak soon

Ronnie


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

HI

I AM H-A-P-P-Y   H-A-P-P-Y  

I got 7 embies all grade 1 and 4 cell, so 2 on board and 5 frosties.

Nightmare of a day though, with my cold my face was in pain and I wasn't thinking this am although aware of time I thought take all antibiotics tog, then brekkie, then .........  Soon as I ate felt queasy and was sick, sick didn't feel right at all. It was then I realised one of the antibiotics is for after food.  Missed the train, forced DH too phone Barts to let them know and ask for advice.  They were great no worries get here when you can.

Then the trains were delayed I think all that rain caused leaves on the line?

Anway finally got 2 hours late, everyone was really nice and concerned that I was ok.

Going to rest now.

Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Sue

Wow!!!   That's brilliant news!!!! Lots of   to the 3 of you!!!! And frosties too?  You can't ask for more!! 

You must have been so worried this morning. At least there was no time restrictions for today. 

Hope your cold breaks & you start feeling better soon.

Put your feet up. 

Speak soon

Ronnie
xx

PS Why do we have to force our DH's to do simple things like phoning the hospital for us? If the situation was reversed, I would have phoned like a shot without any prompting!


----------



## Cal 28 (Mar 30, 2005)

Evening,  

Sue well done, whats your secret.  I know if that was us DH would be taking all the credit!!
Sounds like a mini adverture getting there just what you need.  At least you can relax and fight your cold now without having to race around.  
I've got a lovely bruise from the clexane, I must have pinced the skin too hard and while taking clexane and aspirin thats not a good idea. 

Ronnie I'm still sore in the stomach area and have hardly eaten anything hoping to clear things.  I've never suffered before and hope to never to again.  With all we go through I think we're intitled to act like wimps and have a bit of pampering.


     

Love Cally


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Hey girlies - do you think there is something in Bart's embie medium? (The culture they use to mix the sperm and eggs I mean ) I got five embies last time and they were all grade one too!!!

Great news Sue - perfect result for you too. Lets hope this results in a lovely little hat-trick of BFPS in two weeks... I'll be keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## lc1502 (May 22, 2005)

Well done girls, fantastic week for all 3 of you.  You really couldn't have asked for better then that, so pleased for you all.  Here's to those 3 BFP's in two weeks - there'll be fireworks of celebrations popping everywhere for you

x


----------



## Specky77 (Aug 5, 2004)

Morning,

Well done Ronnie, Sue and Cally, fingers and toes are tightly crossed for you all now.  Its so good to see all those grade 1 embies as well.

Kyla - how's things going, I'm suffering quite a lot with hot flushes and I seem to be sooooo hungry at the mo, but then the hungry side of things probably isn't anything to do with the d/r, just me being a pig.  Can't beleive our scans are Tuesday, its come round quite quickly I think.

I'm starting to get more and more worried about things, I've always had a problem with egg quality and only managed grade 2's in the past but hopefully like someone said Barts might do something different to get these better grades.  I've also been told that as dh's sperm is frozen that when they thaw it only the strongest and best quality will survive, has anyone else heard this before?  My expected ec date is 7 November but in the past I've always gone on a bit longer but it should be that week at some point anyways.

We're off to SIL's today, what fun!!!!!  I just really fancy a lazy weekend and to be honest dh isn't close to his brother so we hardly ever see them but he wants to go down there today as its the little one's birthday, or was her birthday in the week so we've got to take a pressie down.

Anyways suppose I'd better get on with the housework.

Will pop on again later.

Love
Paula
xxx


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Wow Cal, Ronnie and Sue!!!!

What a fab week for the 3 of you-I have evrything crossed for you all. Here's to an uneventful 2ww and 3 BFP!!!!                    

I agree there must be something Barts is doing!!!!

Paula I just wanted to give you some hope Honey-I wqas at HH where I had 2BFN before coming to Barts-had a real issue there with number of eggs and quality-at Barts though got 14 eggs -10 fertilized-2 put back and 4 frosties-they definitely took a much different more "scientific" approach to my problem. I hope they can get some good results for you xxxx

Will be around much more this week to cheer you girls through the 2ww xxxx I'm on holiday now xxxx YIPPEE!!! xxxxx


----------



## hevvy (May 15, 2005)

Hello everyone,

Sue - that's fantastic, really good result.  Here's to a relaxing 2ww (!!!) - U take care now and look after the cold, sounds like u need lots of rest after that saga.

Love to everyone else and will be back later,

Heatherxxxxx


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Just thought I'd pop in and say hi xxx

Hope everyone has had a relaxing weekend!!!

I'm off for my appointment tomorrow so will let you all know how it goes!!! starting to feel a bit nervous-silly I know!!! Also going for last of blood tests for immune issues tomorrow morning (4 vials!!!!!  ) So not really looking forward to that!!!

Sue I saw from your sig that you have raised NK cells where did you go for testing and also what exactly is the treatment?

Be back on later

Love Maddy xxxxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Maddy - Had a good weekend thanks. How's everyone today?

Good luck with your appointment tomorrow..is this your initial consultation?  If so, take a book/magazine cos you'll be waiting a while! Your poor arm..hope it doesn't hurt too much!!  

Weather is so pants here at the moment that it doesn't inspire me to walk down to the newsagents to get a paper. Never mind..just have to stay in bed in the warmth with my botty!!

Ronnie


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Stay right where you are Hun xxx Weather is awful here too!!!

No this isn't initial its my follow up from failed summer cycle and also a session with the counsellor-will let you know how both goes!!!!

I don't know why I'm making so much fuss about the blood test-had so many injections and worse over last few years!!!!

Oh girls-I am SOOOO Hung over this morning-have basically been off drink for a few months leading up to cycle-have had the odd glass since august-bu last night went out with friends just for a laugh and had far too much to drink!!!! Felt so ill in the night    

Be back on the tee total before I know it though!!!!!

xxxxxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Maddy - I've often been told that a sign of a good night out is a hangover!! Good for you girl!! I don't think we realise how much stress we've all been under whilst on tx that it's soooooooo nice to be able to let your hair down & have a drink (or 10!!)

Hope you feel better very soon!! Have you had anything to eat or shouldn't I mention about food? 

What time is your appointment tomorrow? I noticed from your info you're considering FET. How many frosties have you got?  

Ronnie


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning - hope you had great w/es - mine was rotten

Here's my rant - woke up Sat morn, feeling rough pain in my face/head had worsened and my tum felt queasy.  Tried brekkie and it got worse - I needed the bathroom for both ends but also my bed.  DH is running round "what's wrong?, do you know what's caused it?, I wish I could make it better".  I asked him to find the Barts leaflets to see if there was any advice on them - he couldn't find them.   Also had a chat with his mom, diagnosis came back I had a chill on my tum.  I wasn't convinced and asked him to page the Doc, he didn't think they could help - cos they are IVF and this clearly was something different.  So finally got him to go to chemist with list of my drugs and my symptoms for their suggestion.  While he was out I found the leaflet which did say if you get nausea etc phone hosp.  So I paged Doc, she says it's all the antibiotics they've given me and I should stop them immediately cos they are making me ill.  apols for knocking me about this week.  Dh came back from chemist he said I was told to keep taking antibiotics cos it sounds as though my cold has become sinusitis.  I asked did he mention other probs - no he didn't.

So I'm sticking with one of the antibiotics in the hope it helps, also got echinacea and oil for steamers.   Trips to loo are not so rushed now, so see how it goes.  One tip Doc did give me to help with rehydratying was to drink warm lemonade (fizzy), cos when warm the sugars turn to glucose and that helps, also apples help settle you.  Keeping that info for the future little one.

DH is getting up tight everynight cos I insist in sleeping in a separate bed cos, it hurts less if I stay sitting up and he's a light sleeper so was being disturbed by my not sleeping.  

But hey other than that I feel great  , I think if I do get a bfp (which feels like it would be a surprise at the mo), I will be convinced they will be strong little miracle fighters.

Ronnie & Cally - how are you doing, do so hope that you can beat me on well being.

Sorry Cally - I didn't know what you meant by what's my secret?

Maddy - good luck for the appt tomorrow, it will be alright, I think it's just the feeling before you go that gets to you.  Once there you will feel happier you are doing something.  In view of the above - sorry I have no sympathy with you for your actions  .

On the NK cells I went privately to Dr *******'s clinic in London.  The tx starts after EC and involves prednisolone (Steriods) and clexane injections (heparin), everyday for the 2 ww.  If you get a pos you carry on for 12 wks.  He done a series of blood tests and this was the one that came back pos for me.  I've read a lot of good reviews about it working that I think I have my hopes raised far too high.

So I already had the info when I went to Barts - they weren't so impressed, opinions varied from "it's your choice", "we don't care what you do to yourself after EC", and "it's grabbing money from the vunerable for the rich" .  I know a few of us Cally & Paula have mentioned these drugs when we've attended so hopefully we are the guinea pigs that will path the way to making it easier for you.  Especially if we get bfp's.

Kyla - that is an interesting suggestion about what they do to get so many grade 1's.  Whilst I've always had a few, I've also had them down to grade 5, so to get every single one a grade 1 is amazing.  What is also interesting I have also always had this number of eggs but for them to survive and qualify for freezing is a new experience.

Hello to everyone else - if I'm not around you can prob guess where I'll be  

Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Sue - Aaaaaaahhh I'm so sorry that you've had such a rotten weekend.  Here are some  . It does sound like having all the anti-biotics was having a detrimental effect on your body, you poor thing. Which one are you taking now? The side-effects of the pessaries are bad enough without you having to take everything else! Hope you're back on an even keel very soon. How's your cold? 

Why are blokes so logical?? Why can't they realise sometimes that there are no reasons for some things?? My DH always tries and find an answer (possible or otherwise!) to everything that sometimes I just want to smack him one!

I think it's absolutely brilliant that every single embie is a grade A. Do you think the acu helped? Do you remember when you were soooo worried that your follies weren't growing as much as you'd like & you were convinced that they had to abandon I'm sooooooo pleased for you. Just one more hurdle to go...don't you wish you could be sedated until test day??

I've been feeling a bit icky although nothing in comparison to what you've been through! The day after ET until yesterday, I felt really sicky but not actually been sick. Everything seemed to turn my stomach, especially smell - food/perfume/wee  . Also normally, I have porridge/cereal for breakfast but the milk left a horrible aftertaste in my mouth, as does the pineapple juice which I usually love.  DH put it down to the antibiotics but I'm still the same today!  I've also got a bit of a back-ache, bit like mild AF. Maybe I'm just imagining things!

Cally - How are you doing, honey? Are you at home?

Ronnie


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Hi Ron

Glad your around - mind you looking at the weather where else would you be?  Thank you for the hug.

I am now taking augmentin (amoxycillin) 3 times a day, although I have one packet left so prob finishes in a day or two.  I haven't got round to using pessaries in the back door cos, I know they can set things off a bit.  Cold itself is almost gone, but it's still there somewhere in the tubes, voice isn't right etc.  I guess Doc's will say it's my own fault for taking the steriods, but as I have only just started them I don't think they can have supressed my immune system enough to be the prob.

Let's all smack our DH's - he's fav question is "what do you think caused it?" - particularly if I have a migraine cos some foods are triggers, I want to shout if I knew the answer I wouldn't do it.

I am wondering if the acu has helped - trouble is I have done so many things differently this time, that it is hard to say really.  Best advice would be to do one thing at a time, but we can't wait like that.

I would love to be sedated for the next 2 wks, but give me time to sort myself out too.  Trouble is would they be scared to wake you up if you got bad news.  I notice on another board a girl had her EC & ET same days as me and she tests on the Thurs, which is the day I was expecting to test, but they said Fri, so we will see how impatient we get.

Sorry you have been a bit rough too - I take it you have finished the antibiotics - Doc told me they would take 5 hrs to be rid of system so maybe that's why you still don't feel good?  Let's make DH right.  I suppose the other thing could be the trigger jab, it is the pg hormone so you could have been having effects like that.  Hope it gets better for  

I have very mild twingy cramps from time to time, almost as if I'm imagining them though - of course so much is going on in there who knows what dept they are in.

Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Sue - LOL!! DH's favourite is 'There must be a reason for it' No there isn't a b****y reason for every single thing in this world!!!

Amaoxycillin..the antibio that cures all!!! When did you start taking the steroids? You had your cold before EC, didn't you?

I'm really confused about test days too, as some people count from EC & not ET like us (any excuse to test early!!). I've promised DH that I won't be doing a sneaky test behind his back & the only HPT I have at home has gone out of date so that won't be accurate!!!!

I finished antibios Saturday, thank goodness! Only the pessaries at mo.  Do you know I only found out the other day that the pessaries' packaging can be peeled back - I was diligently cutting them out with a pair of scissors for almost a week!!!!   

Thanks for the hug! I'm trying to analyse every twinge & ache at the moment. One minute I'm positve, next I'm convinced it's failed. God I'm turning into a nut case soon at this rate! Only 8 more days to go..grrrr...

Ron


----------



## Cal 28 (Mar 30, 2005)

Hello girls, 

Well I was going to say I hope everyone is OK, but from reading the last few posts I'm guessing not.  I'm at home and unlike you lot I'm feeling fine (lazy but fine).

What a way to spend the weekend Sue, still hopefully it's taken your mind off the first part of the 2ww.  I'm sure there are better ways to try to forget!!  Hopefully your starting to feel better slowly.   

The secret I'm after is how you got all 7 grade 1 embryos.  Bart's are clearly doing something right, their freezers will be fit to burst.

Ronnie I see your getting in on the icky act as well, I hope you start to feel better soon and these maybe good signs.   

Maddy good luck for tomorrow, I hope your feeling better and enjoyed your evening out, its good to let your hair down so you feel normal for a change.  Where are you going for your blood tests?

It's taken about 1/2 hour to type this short message, I'm also watching this morning, gripping stuff!

Speak soon
love
Cally


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Ronnie - yes I did have the cold before EC (when you went for your EC on the Mon), so that was 3 days before I started steroids.  I just think if anything steroids will slow it's going - but I am feeling a bit better and feeling rough now might be worth it in 9 months.

LOL:  why is there a reason?  when I was being really icky, I warned DH not to come out with the saying like "I thought you would want to be like this" - remember me moaning about bigger trousers.

LOL at you cutting those little bombs out - must have taken you ages - live and learn.

Hi Cally - glad to see you are doing ok, at least I am getting loads of rest at the mo, although I agree there must be better ways to entertain oneself at the mo.

Sorry I can't tell you what my secret was, as I said I usually get about that number of eggs, but they vary in grade and I've only ever been able to freeze 2 cos, the others didn't survive.  So is it acu, Barts, l/p, different drugs - I am afraid I haven't got the answer.

I bruise a little on the clexane - the leaflet says you mustn't rub the site after injecting cos that causes bruises.

Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Cal - Glad to hear you're doing fine. I think we're all entitled to be lazy during the next 2ww - we have a reason! 

Just seen your post on the 2ww - thought I recognised that name!!!

I have decided the reason for the ickyness is the botty bombs. Thankfully it's subsided a lot & I've got my appetite back..horray!! My attention span is so poor at the moment it's really difficult to watch a whole prog without walking off or changing channels. Now I know what it feels to be a man!!!   Have you been watching Jeremy Kyle? He doesn't mince his words, does he? 

Sue - Yes, I remember your episode with the trousers & that your DH said 'Get used to it' or words to that effect!!!! My mantra to my DH this weekend was 'You have to realise there isn't a reason for eveything' everytime I mention a twinge/ache/ick.  

Ron


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

you two and daytime tv - i hope you never need to go back to work, cos you are going to miss it all sooooo much   - well it's prob a novelty for you at the mo, let's see what you say in 2 wks time.

Ronnie - I don't watch Jeremy Kyle, I did once and I ranted so much that I decided to carry on living in my cosy little world and forget everyone else cos they weren't good for my stress levels.  Sames goes for Trisha etc.

Cally - This morning can be good, gets a bit boring in places, all those ads.  The other day they were doing a smear test.  Yep on daytime tv.  Doesn't beat the winkle exam they did once.

I've just sorted the washing that has been hanging on the rails for almost a week now.  DH moaned he had almost run out of undies yesterday and told him they just needed sorting, he was going to do it!

talking of tv I'm off to try some lunch and watch loose women.

Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Sue - Did they really examine a willy on daytime telly? Before the watershed as well..shame on them!!! 

I was trying to watch Will & Grace but that woman's voice (you know the one I mean?) irritates the hell out of me so I had to switch over! 

Ron


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Yes, yes, yes - they really did - it was part of men's health week.  It was very serious checking for lumps, odd sizes etc.


I see you and Cally are off onto the 2ww board, I did peek but not sure I feel ready to identify myself in that set yet (want to stay in never, never land).

Right now lunch.
Sue


----------



## Cal 28 (Mar 30, 2005)

I have to say I've never watched Jeremy Kyle, I used to watch Trisha now and again but the people on there all needed a bloodly good slap and it was always the same -  Who's the father, I'm sleeping with my father inlaw's grandfather, 7 kids by 8 different fathers.  I'm with Sue I like my boring little life.  

It's funny how DH's think the underware fairy sorts their underware mines the same.

My cats just been sick - lovely I'd best clean it up.

Cally


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Sorry Girls - Just woken up from a lovely kip..would have stayed in bed but it's BIL's birthday today & we have to go to IL's at 7 to cut the cake!!! He's only 34!!!!!

Sue - Come & join Cal & I on the other board when you're ready. The girls are nice there & the posts are really colourful - Maddy would approve!!!

Cally - Hope your cat is OK & you're OK too after clearing up its mess...just thinking about it is making me feel a bit pukey!!!

Ron


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Ronnie - the kip would have done you good - too much daytime tv already done that to you.

Enjoy the cake cutting ceremony - only 34 and needing a cake bless  

Cal - really feel for you cleaning the muck up, seems like a job I do on a daily basis for one of mine - again Dh's tells me good practice  

My friend popped round this pm to keep me company - it was great to see her, she does cheer me and also can see both sides to everything.  Done a bit of house sorting whilst she was here.

Enjoy your evening everyone.

Sue


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

You're never too old to blow the candles out on your birthday cake!!!  

Just reading your posts reminds me how difficult the 2ww can be-up one minute down the next-I really do have everything crossed for you all!!! At least you all have some frosties-its reassuring to have that as a back up!!!   

Yes I am looking into a FET will probably be in the new year as I definitely need a break between cycles. Don't want to leave it too long though!!! Am looking into adoption as well-just trying to get my head around the various options!!!!  

We have 6 frozen embies-I'm hoping that will give us 2 FETs but who knows!?!

I LOVE daytime TV-esp Homes under the Hammer and if you have sky Extreme Makeover!!! Only get to enjoy it in hols-but get quite a few of those so still have my fill!!!!  

Have a relaxing evening-are you still all taking things easy....hope so!!!!!  

Love Maddy xxxxxx


----------



## Cal 28 (Mar 30, 2005)

Cleaned up after Brad (cat) and then he went straight to his bowl expecting more food.  

At the moment I'm really enjoying my time off and at times I almost forget the reason why I'm not at work.  This will change in the next few days I know.  Still it's good to have these boards to keep me sane.  Sue come and join us on the 2ww board.  

Maddy   with your appointments tomorrow, I hope it all goes well.  Let us know how you get on.  With 6 freezer babes at least you've got that option.
See your also looking into adoption, thats something we'd consider as well, DH wasn't keen at first but about 6 weeks ago he said out the blue he felt he could adopt where as before he always said he didn't think he could.  Not ready to give on the IVF just yet still got one more NHS go anyway but even if it works we'll still consider it rather than going through this all again.

Kyla and Paula   with your baseline scans tomorrow.  Hope it all goes well with no hitches.  

Paula - With our 1st go our embryos weren't very good but this time we got 4 grade 1's which was 3 more then last time.  The only things we changed were I started reflexology and I also started on aspirin.  Everything else was the same.  So hopefully you'll get better results this time.  A lot of people on here seem to have done better so maybe Bart's have a secret recipe.  

Just watching Eastenders and the Mitchell brothers are back.   

Heather hope your keeping well?

Good luck tomorrow girls.

 

Love Cally


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Maddy,  Kyla & Paula - Good luck with your appointments tomorrow.  Will you be able to meet up?

Sue - Like Maddy said, you're never too old for a cake. On my birthday this year, my MIL bought me a princess cake!!!!

Ronnie


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Kyla, Maddy & Paula -    with your appts tomorrow - I've obviously missed the plot a bit lately I only thought Kyla was there for a follow up  .  I really hope you hear the news you are wanting to hear and can move towards the next hurdle.

Ronnie - what a great MIL you have buying you cake and thinking you a princess  - of course you can have cake - it's just the way you said cutting it at 34!

Cally, I don't think it really matters what grade or cell number your embies are - I've known girls to have only 2 cells, or grade 3's and still get bfp's - I think the end of the day it is whether they like us or not.  Obviously it must help though being bigger and stronger.

HI - Heather, Leanne & Fran, Helly and anyone else.

Off to bed now.

Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Good morning

Sue - We have a cake cutting ceremony for everyone's birthday. The lights are dimmed when it's carried out, we all sing happy birthday & the birthday boy/girl makes a wish then blows the candles out. If you're lucky, it's even filmed on FIL's digital camera!!!!! It's lovely actually!!!

How are you feeling today? 

Weather is really dismay again. Think I'll stay in bed!!

Cally - How are you today?

Ron


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Almost Afternoon

Just wandered downstairs to see if I was being missed  

My cold & pains seem to be improving so that is really good - voice is still very funny but not sore.

Woke up in the night with bad abdo pains and started the worries, not sure if they are AF or caused by tummy still not right.  They seem to come a go.  I know you can't read anything into the pains and it means loads of things but can't help thinking I know this road.  hopefully it is the tum cos it is not really settled and it was never this bad in the past.  Hot water botty helps and resting.

DH told me this morning not to worry cos it doesn't help - is that a proven fact or a reason?

Weather is horrendous so hope the trains were on time for the 3 girls trips into London.

Cally & Ronnie - hope you are getting loads of rest and finding things to do.  I see cos I'm not up to cake duty she has taken herself elsewhere to get cake  

Catch you later

Sue


----------



## Cal 28 (Mar 30, 2005)

Afternoon all,

Never too old for birthday cake or any cake come to think of it thats DH's view anyway.  He did buy me a lovely big slice of chocolate cake last night.  I forced it down to be polite.

We have a lovely bright day here, still I have the heating on and no plans to go anywhere.  My Mums been round and I got her to bring some milk round so I can stay in again.  Lazy days.

Hope all the appointments went really well today.

Good to see your slowly feeling better Sue.  Keep getting the rest and make sure you take DH's advice!  Bless him.
If only it was that easy, they mean well I know, but I not sure they completely understand that everytime we go to the toilet we're worrying just incase it's all over and every tiny little twinge which normally we wouldn't even feel is driving us insane.  Still all part of the joys of IVF.  

Ronnie how are both doing?

          

Love Cally


----------



## hevvy (May 15, 2005)

Hello everyone,

Sue - sorry to read you've been through the mill over the weekend, good that you're taking it easy (I hope..) and feeling bit better now.

Sue, Ronnie and Cal - just about a week to go for you all now isn't it?  The last week has gone so quickly but I bet not for you.  Hope ur making the most of getting rest (like ur politeness in eating choc cake Callie - unfortunately someone has to do it!!! )

I've just had an amazing sun night - still recovering from it.  An uncle and aunt of mine treated my mum and dad to an evening at the savoy - staying over night and dinner etc, as part of their 40th anniversary present - and they asked me and my sisters and hubbies along as a suprise.  We hadn't given it much thought beforehand, but it was incredible.  When we arrived, we were told that we were at the chef's table, which turned out to be a private room, within the kitchens, with glass panel watching over the chefs working.  At the beginning of each course, the chef would come in and describe what we were about to eat and we had 8 courses of food - all very small portions but the most intense, beautiful flavours and they filled us up too!!!  What with plenty of champagne, red and white wine, we had a brilliant time.  It really was a 1-off experience and one I'll treasure.  My family are really the poor relations of the rest of the family and I've never thought before about the ILs lives, but this certainly gave us an insight into how the other half lives - and I liked it!!  It really was brill.  Before we went, I'd worried that it would all be really posh and i'd feel uncomfortable / out of place, but in that room, we could just have our own party and had a fab time, and the attention we got from the staff there was great too.        

Following that, after going to bed at 3.30am, I then had to get up at 7, get on a train to Norwich to have my bloods done (Day 1) - I felt as if i reeked of alcohol when i was there, but it wasn't the nurse that i know well there, so didn't want to say anything.  At least i wasn't still feeling drunk!!  Ah well, guess i can now go back to being a good girl, no alcohol etc etc, but can relish the memories of the savoy!  

Still really tired as yesterday didn't get a chance to rest so hoping for an early night tonight.  

Take care everyone and see you soon,

Hxxxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Heather - Wow!!!! What an experience that must have been for you! I bet your Mum & Dad was sooooo chuffed too!!! Hope you took loads of photos. What did you wear? Were the other people there really posh? Was the chef a famous telly chef? Bet the food was out of this world...mmm....  

Cal - You poor thing - fancy having to eat a whole slice of yummy choccie cake..  Are you still feeling sicky? Do you think it's the botty bombs? I'm been soooooooo hot lately that last night after dinner, my glasses steamed up. When DH noticed, he was amazed as it wasn't particularly hot. That's prob the botty bombs' fault too! Have you gone off any food? I still can't drink pineapple juice/milk. 

Sue - DH's, what would we do without them, eh?? That was such a sensible suggestion, why couldn't we just do as they ask Mine asked me whether I can be a bit more positive in the next 2ww?

I've read that stabbing pains is a good sign! I haven't had much stabbing pains but have had backache all day yesterday.  Have you read other posts about botties/wheatbags not being too hot? Is there any reason for this? Could the heat harm?  

I think because daytime telly is sooooooooo boring that I usually lose the will to live & sleep for about 3 hours every afternoon.  How about the both of you? Other people are so active - I can't even rouse myself to go for a paper down the road!! Can't even blame EC cos that was over a week ago!

Kyla, Paul & Maddy - Hope today went well.

Anyone fancy beef pot roast tonight

Ronnie


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Hi Ronnie

Beef Pot Roast - will be excellent - you clearly have more energy than me - I wish I could get DH to eat cereal that's about as far as I feel like pushing myself at the mo.

And why on earth wouldn't you be positive for the next 2 wks with all those twinges etc?  My Dh made me laugh he said what's all the hype about this bird flu for we get stuff like that already - mmmm, maybe that's why we suffer.

He also made me laugh he wants all DH's to join him in a petition we have now tried 2 clinics and both had a prob.  They shove the men off to a room with a cup and guess what afterwards there is no where for them to have a nap (which they always need) - yet us girls who wham, bam, thank you - shall we have a cup tea get put to sleep and a bed for a few hours - Oh dear  

I forgot to mention I have to take all the ranting back about my DH - he came home with a lovely bunch of white highly scented (apparently) flowers for me.  There had been huge debate in the office for the reason for them - it seems general consensus was that DH was in the doghouse cos obviously he has told the office for a number of days now he is on day off, but we either have to trawl in their first, go to London, and then back to office (where I amuse myself for hours), or clearly is working at home by logging on via the laptop and mob.  So they all think he is in trouble for not really taking a day off  .  Interestingly Dh's partner said the flowers made the office smell like a brothel - not sure I want to know how he knows?

Heather - what an very exciting experience for you, def one to remember and enjoy.  I am sure you didn't look too out of place having done work with/for people who come across all airy fairy and are just muck as anyone.  Not sure they have a famous TV chef at the Savoy.  I have seen a prog where they put a chef's table in the kitchen so you get first hand - dead scary but really exciting.

Oh no I haven't read the msgs about wheatbags etc - must look into those.  I have one of these microwave pads and am only allowed to heat it for 2 mins max, so hopefully that's not too hot.

Hadn't read about stabbing pains either - thanks for that also.  Can't remember if I've had them before or not, am now wishing I had kept a diary.  I have heard that implantation is around D 5-7, so any pain then is good.

As a stay at home person I totally agree daytime tv does do you in - but it can be addictive and before you know it you are lulled into one prog, then another, and oh I'm 10 mins into this one and it's only on for 30 mins so I'll finish it.  Not good for your life, at least it's a resting excuse.

Going to stick around a bit - thought I might dabble with a few dead names on the trees.

Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Sue - Dinner will be ready about 6:30ish..pop over whenever you like! Everyone else is welcome too! I made it this am in the slow cooker..come on, I've done virtually nothing all day & I'm fit to drop!!

Actually the man from British Gas is popping over tomorrow am to do an inspection, as we've signed up for the boiler/rads cover, so dh is frantically trying to tidy up so he can get near the rads (back room is a bomb site!). I tried to tidy up but felt really hot again & got a bit crampy so am now back on the PC!!

I was LOL about your DH's comments but got told off cos I'm sitting here & he's working!!!

Are the white flowers lillies?? If so, I adore them. They smell sooooooooooo lovely. You lucky girl! 

The wheatbag thread is in ask the nurse & twinges in 2ww. By the way, I see you've been brave & signed up on the 2ww thread too!!!   

Is your stabbing pain really stabby or a bit of a stab now & again?  I'm only getting it now & then & isn't bad at all. However, I'm getting a bad back..do you think it's cos I have a retroverted uterus & as it's facing my back, that's why I'm getting pains there instead   God I hate myself for analysing everything!!!! 

Ron


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

I hope DH just gets home from work sometime tonight so we can be over in a bit, I have to stab at 6.00 so will be a bit later. 

The flowers do have some lillies in - they are lovely pure white - lucky girl indeed - but then, look how much stuff I've had to push the milking to get them  

Your DH prob only told you off for my DH's comments not so much that he's working - bless him.

Hope the gas inspection goes well - they seem to be over before you know it really, you feel all hyped for it and then it's oh is that it.  Good idea to get everything checked though.

I have just looked at all the threads for hot botties and stabbing pains.  Again it seems one versas the other.  My bottie is not too hot and it eases the pains, so that's better than suffering or more meds so I'm trying it.  I've never tried it before, but it does make sense to keep the area warm and the blood following.  I am a nat cold person so it wouldn't surprise me that the little fellas freeze to death in there.  So much so that when I had my FET I said they wouldn't notice the shock  

The stabby pains are now and then - they come for awhile (like a dull ache then) and then hey they've gone, to stab me back later.  Seem to be quite low down and in 2 ish places.  Not sure about your backache - never known anyone with a uterus like yours - have your done some digging or posted a help msg.

The other thing I checked is the calendar and in a norm month this would be AF wk so maybe that's signifcant?

Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Come anytime..it'll keep! Besdies, DH is still mad at it in the next room so I doubt dinner will be on time either. He's going out with the lads tonight so I had a moan about being in all day & then when he's home, he's out again...he's still going out!! I don't mind really, I can watch what I want tonight for a change!!! 

Hey, you must have been doing something right, cos I've been milking it all week & all I got was a loaf of bread yesterday!!!  

I've been trying to warm my tum too but then worry whether I've got it too hot (it wasn't burning my skin) but my belly was really warm last night - what if it got too hot for them  

I haven't mentioned about the backaches as a few of the other girls have them too & they can all have a back to front womb like me! I think it's only in this position as my fibroid has pushed it out of shape.

Ooo..backache's back...sigh... 

Ronnie


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Blimey I think it would take a lot of heat to get too hot for them.  I think it would burn you before them.  So I'm taking the what feel's good for me at the mo attitude.  Remember they survive car crashes I think they can survive a bit of heat.

It's obviously how you've milked it that you done wrong - I've made my DH fully aware of all loo trips - he has even heard the evidence of throwing up, sneezing is another symptom - so there's some tips on what you need to.  Either or that or you are dead unlucky and as he is out tonight I am thinking the latter  

I have read on the 2ww board some of the girls have back ache, so maybe you are ok.  Of course I had to move over and bug you there, case you disappeared from this board secretly  

We don't have Five here - but I take it noone watched the prog last night Having Babies destroyed my life, or something similar, don't we just feel sorry for them.

Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

How could I ever leave you??  Anyway, who would make me cakes??  

I've made him aware of all the symptoms but it didn't help my case! He just thinks I've got a cold!!! When he noticed my glasses steaming up last night, he likened me to the end of Jaws 2 where the shark bit into the electric cable & its eyes were steaming whilst on fire!!!  

I feel better about the hot botty now..phew!

I'm glad I didn't watch 'that' programme. It would have made me steam up even more! 

Ron


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Oh Ron - so sorry for you - just as well we are here to help you - you can share my DH if you really, really need to - well when he's here. 

Pretend these are from yours









God you haven't really got a cold have you.

Going to have to go now Billy has started his dinner chant - which winds Buffy up and I soon either won't have a Billy left or a sofa.

Enjoy your evening on your own  - at least you can be on here without feeling guilty.

Maddy, Kyla, Paula looking forward to hearing about your successful day?

Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Aaaahhh thanks sooooooooo much. I feel tons beter now!! Oh, the roses actually flower..how cool is that!

I'll have to show it to DH later to make him feel guilty!!!

I have a bit of a sniffle, you know, like sneezes & itchy nose, but that's about it. Don't worry, I didn't catch it off you!!!

Hope your cats are now fed & sated. 

DH is having a hissy fit about some shoe boxes..better go & placate..

Ron


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Billy is still waiting - he got the hint, and Buffy has found something else more interesting to do.  Everyone in my house learns in a min - means when your lucky.

Thank you for not leaving me - as I am not up to baking at the mo, maybe I'll get some in.

Stash those shoes - quick.

Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Feeling a bit sicky after moving some stuff upstairs so cakes can wait, thanks!! By the way, how can I feel sick & be hungry at the same time??

Just heard another loud exclamation..am steering clear..bound to be somethings of mine that he's found in a bag somewhere!!!


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

We're not having cakes now !!!!!!! cos it's pot roast.  I meant for tomorrow.

I hope your DH is not working you too hard moving stuff upstairs - I can feel a DH rant coming on  .  But then again just leave him to it, he is clearly in one and just needs to sort it in his own time and his own way.

It's only the gas man not the house inspectors.

Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

We can see all the rads & the boiler can be accessed by taking a couple of things out of the cupboard. His reasoning is that they won't move anything that's in the way & if they can't get to the boiler/rad, they'd leave without inspecting!!! I can't wait until he goes out - at least I can have a relaxing evening on my own!!

Pot roast was lovely..I've saved you some!

Ron


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Sue - LOL must be PG brain - it was my baseline today. I start my Gonal-F tonight. Glad to see you are feeling slightly better today. Trains were fine today. Ran about 10 mins late but that meant I could get the cheap day return so that was actually a  good thing!

Heather sounds like you had an amazing time. 

Paula - I saw you today but I dont think you saw me. I was the blonde in a cream coloured coat with fluddy hood who sat at the back. They dolnt pronouce my name properly there so it comes out Mikayla. I went into the nurses room just after you. You had curly brown hair and a pink jumper if I am right. How did you get on?
I had to have a blood test as my lining was 5mm but Im good to go. Apparently  I have around 20 small follies ready and waiting. I start on 225 GonalF tonight for four nights and then reduce to 150 for four nights then my first scan is on Wed 2nd at 10.20...

Ronnie - Are you off work for the whole 2ww?


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Kyla - excellent news glad to see you are getting underway.  All sounds as though it is progressing - you must be really pleased.

Mine is the most common name there is and some of them couldn't say that right either - made it sound much nicer though.

Sue


----------



## lc1502 (May 22, 2005)

Glad to see you girls are entertaining yourselves during the days.    Well Ronnie and Sue you both sound like you've got similar symptons to me, I had the pains - two distinct places too, on day 6 I had a bit of spotting although not everyone gets that, I was hot, tired and hated (still do) milk so I'm keeping positive and everything crossed for you (yes everything, not fancying any of that thank you very much!!).  Cally you too, I'm keeping the barts faith for all of you, I've got good feeling in my water. 

Heather - sounds like you had an amazing night on Sunday.  Wow what a treat and how wonderful that you shared it with your family too!!! 

Kyla well done on the baseline thats one hurdle jumped and one step closer.  

Hi to Paula, Maddy & Fran. 

x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Kyla - Really pleased that today went well & you're progressing to the next phase with no problems. I was surprised you didn't do to Paula what Sue did to me in the waiting room - she came up & said 'Excuse me, but do you like cake?' My DH was taken straight back to stag weekend he went to recently in Amsterdam!!! 

Yes I'm off for the entire fortnight. I thought I'd be able to do loads whilst I was off but all I've been doing is sleeping! 

Maddy & Paula - How did your apppointments go? Was it busy there today?

Leanne - Thank goodness someone else hated milk..I thought I was going mad!!! I really hope that having the other same symptoms as you is a good omen for Sue, Cally & I. Twins would be a bonus too..!!  

Take care 

Ronnie


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning

Ronnie - can you do something with the pot roast - we never made it.  DH phoned, running late what's for dinner - I told him pot roast but he didn't want to go out again, so I said cereal.  I am sure he was really trying when he came home with an Indian - I tried eating some of it, but my tum wasn't happy and I felt icky.  Couple of Peppermint Teas sorted me out though. 

Last day of antibiotics today  

Leanne - it was great to hear from you and glad your doing well, hoping you haven't forgotten those early symptoms and you reckon we are on the right course.  The feeling in your waters is the pg one rather than the tap ?  

As this tx has fallen in identicatly I really wish I had kept a diary for that especially in this 2 wks cos it's the hardest to remember what's what.

Kyla - didn't you feel you could ask Paula, if she was.  It's a funny waiting room up there, I would say British Stiff Upper Lip - but it's ethnic.  Everyone is in the same boat but we all sit there huddle in ourselves.  They must have wondered what happened the week Ronnie and I were there.  Ronnie I don't remember saying "Excuse me"?

Maddy - surprised you didn't post last night, hope you are ok - just trying to weigh up your options.

Talking of twins, funny really - when I was about 6 I recall hearing my mother give birth in the next room.  Around the same time I discovered what twins were cos my Nan was one.  So I said I would only ever be pg once in my life and would have twins, sometimes they were boys and other times girls - never one and one.  I stuck to that forever, my mother would dispute that twins were unlikely cos my Nan was a one off, however since I have started her tree I have discovered her sister had twins.

Hi to everyone - Fran, Paula, Cally - how are you?

Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Good Morning

Sue - I've put your portion in the fridge for later on. If you diss us again, we're going to eat it ourselves!!! 

Hey, I know you didn't say excuse me..I made it up so you sound more polite than you actually were!!!!!!!   It is strange..a room full of people & all watching daytime telly..sometimes it's a bit surreal! 

How are the symptoms today? I still have a bit of a backache.  Nipples were darker earlier on in the week but they've gone back to normal..now I'm worried about why they've changed back!  

I predicted you would have twins, didn't I Aren't stay supposed to skip a generation? Both my maternal & paternal grandmothers gave birth to twins too.

By the way, I managed to tell DH about your DH's gripes...he whole-heartedly agreed..wanted to sign the petition straightaway & added that he'd like a sling for his hard work & for me to hold the car door open for him!!!   

Ron


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Hi Girls  

Ronnie I have read on another thread about milk-really hope this is a good sign for you!!!!  

Well-yesterday....to be honest it was a success-I saw the counsellor first which went well-I felt as though I did far too much talking!!! To be honest I have never seen a counsellor before so wasn't sure how to behave or what to expect, but it was fine!!!  

After I met DH and we went to see consultant-bit of a wait but other than that was successful-we talked through all my questions and I was in there over an hour-for the first time actually came out feeling really positive!!! Although I have to say started off feeling negative-I know it shouldn't and doesn't matter but the outpatients wing ids such a depressing looking place-after being at a private unit I do really notice that!!!! 

But the staff are fantastic and I have had the most successful cycle yet-I'm having a FET around easter so I can fit it into the holidays. This time I'm going to have PIO shots instead of the suppositories-she thinks this could make a big difference!! Apparently they were very surprised the cycle didn't work-so was I!!!!! 

Sue I need to talk to you about your immune issues-I talked with the consultant about it and she said that they don't do any tests as Barts because it is an NHS unit and there is  nothing proven about immune testing yet. However she could understand my desire to get everything cleared up and suggested I went to St Marys in Paddington I think it was for the NK cells there and to the lister for clotting-it may have been the other way round she mentioned Dr Raj Rai-I think I've spelt that right!!! She also said for one problem you take heparin and the other steroids-not sure which way round so will look into it!!!

I also discussed the Zhai clinic with them-and will probably go for that too!!! I also wanted to ask you Sue if you not working right now because of your treatment-I have actually seriously considered having a break from work to concentrate on this but am worried I may have nothing else to take my mind off things and could become fed up-its just that its so hard getting out of work without being quizzed as to where I'm going!!!

Its the half way mark for the 2WW and I'm thinking of you girls xxxxxx

     

Will speak to you later

Love Maddy xxxxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Ronnie - I had heard too that twins skipped a generation but my mother dissed that, although it prob means that it should have been one of my cousins?.  My Nan's sister had the twins herself so ? - anyway making twins IVF way may not count.  But you did indeed predict twins.

Thanks for making me more polite - one does what one can  

Abdo pain is still there a little bit and it feels warm down there - no bottles.  My nipples were hard at beginning of week but have changed now.  I put it down to that trigger jab cos it's the pg hormone so it prob reacts by making pg symptoms - I know that is one reason why you can't test too early cos you may get a bfp from the jab.

Now let's get serious for Maddy

Maddy - glad you on got well yesterday and it all sounds positive allbeit a long off - it so annoying when they say we are surprised it didn't work?  but at least they were fairly open to your suggestion of looking into immune testing etc.  The reason there is nothing proven about immune stuff - is cos noone has really taken on the challenge to look into it and set up a trial.  Also us girls don't want to be a trial we want the answer.  Who is going to risk taking placebos or whatever?  There have been some breakthroughs Liverpool Womens Hosp have started a NK cells trial.  But it is early days for the NHS to jump on and hopefully we won't be around for them to have the idea to test us.

You need to speak to Cally - cos she saw Dr Raj at St Mary's.  I do know the Lister/ARGC do lots of testing too - not sure if you can just pop along to them for the tests.  I saw Dr ******* at his Harley St Clinic.
You can also have bloods sent to Chicago - that may be through the Lister.

Did I give you all those immune links and that test?  There are also some good threads on here about immune testing girls saying where they've been etc.

Rather than me waffle on - do come back to me with posts.

On the work issue - I don't know if it helps (although I certainly admire you girls who do work through it, but I don't envy you having to cadge days off) - can you afford to, would you be able to get another job if you needed to, what does DH think?

When we first started ourselves with the GP's suggestion.  I was made redundant and she was pleased said pg would now happen, cos I had time to rest, relax, not be tired, stressed etc.  Maybe it would have worked if I was that simple.  When I did go back to work I did find that it took my mind off of the whole subject - but most of the time then I was just popping pills and waiting to see.

My  not working now is an easy choice - I am a property developer, so we have just stayed put rather than moving onto the next dump, so I sort of never work - although I do feel I have time on my hands at the mo, cos I am thinking of things I wish I had done with this house and could I now change them, how much would it cost and what's involved?

As for getting fed-up - I think it depends what you are like - my days are filled.  It is my responsibility to maintain and run the whole house/garden, do all the chores etc.  Plus I have hobbies.

on the plus side , it does mean I am free to spend no end of time surfing for info and genning up on stuff, and I am prob a lot wiser now for doing that - ie: finding out about acu & immune stuff wouldn''t have happened if I was working and the Docs have never mentioned it to me - so I would have prob just battled with each tx and maybe come away with nothing.  At least time out from work has given me the chance to say I have been fully focused and given it my all.

Hope that helps

Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Maddy - Really pleased that your appointment went well & you went away feeling positive. That's such a big bonus!! 

When you mentioned PIO injections, is that progesterone? If so, my MIL started having them whilst being pg with DH after 4 m/cs. Hope it's going to be something as 'simple' as that.

Sue - Yes it makes sense now about my nipples..thanks for that..I can cross that off my worry list!!!!!!   No other physical symptoms apart from mild backache. 

Still waiting for gas man to arrive to inspect the boiler & rads. Hope he is here soon..I want to get back to bed in my PJ's!!  

Ron


----------



## Cal 28 (Mar 30, 2005)

Morning girls,

Hope everyone is keeping well.  It's getting harder and harder to not notice every twinge and I woke up with that horrible AF feeling.  Still only a week to go.  With our last go I didn't get AF until the day we tested so trying not to worry either way.  
I hope your signs are good ones like Leanne said and she should know.  

I also had the hard nipples and hadn't given it much thought, but now I know.  I've also got sore breast's but I've had them since before EC can't remember if it was after trigger though.  

Maddy sounds like you got on really well.  As Sue said I saw Mr Rai at St Marys, he's a lovely chap.  We had blood tests for recurrant miscarriages and for us it gave us some answers (dodgy blood).  I think I've read that some woman have found St Mary's to have conservative views on some immune issues though I'm not sure myself.  
I have said to my DH about leaving work but he feels I need something to keep my mind occupied and I think he worries I'll sink into a deep depression.  I like everyone I work with and they all know about TX and have been really supportive.  Having been thinking about cutting my hours but then I worry I'll just get lazy as I only work 3 days as it is.  I did ask DH if he'd give himself a pay rise to cover my wage.  It was a no go.  
I do think having to get the time off without letting on why must be a real problem.  

Kyla good to see things went well yesterday.

Heather sounds like you had a great time, how the other half live.  Wouldn't you just hate having to eat lovely tasty food prepared for you by someone else every night!!

Paula hope things went well for you yesterday as well.

I had my day planned I'm popping into town but I'm not getting anywhere fast, This Morning again, been going on about sausages.   

Have a lovely relaxing day.

                 

Love Cally


----------



## Cal 28 (Mar 30, 2005)

Sorry Sue forgot to ask if your feeling any better to day.  I hope so.


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Cally - Before EC & ET, I had great plans for my 2ww..like catching up with all the DVD's that I've been meaning to watch..baking..generally being active but sensible.  However, I've done none of that..don't know about you, but my concentration is shot!!  

I've just popped down to the local newsagent's to buy a paper (10 mins amble each way). Now I'm soooooooo hot my glasses have steamed up again!

Will have to watch This Morning's sausage now!

Ronnie


----------



## Cal 28 (Mar 30, 2005)

Ronnie I know what you mean, 2 weeks sounds like forever.  So I stocked up on books and a few dvds.  I did watch maid in manhatten yesterday afternoon.  Not quite a classic.  As for the books I'm only half way through the 1st one.

I hope you're cooled down now at least you got some fresh air.

I'm now watching dogs with clothes on.  Help me.


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Cally - Maid in Manhattan was lovely..I saw it in the cinema with my friend. As for Ralph Fiennes...mmm... 

I've started reading a book this morning, called the Time Traveller's wife which is really good.  Am keeping an eye on the dogs with clothes..can't believe a collar would cost £37!!!!!   Have I missed the sausage??

How are you on this murky pm? You still going into town later? I've cooled down now, thanks. Are you still getting AF pains? Mine is a bit like a mild one, banding around my tum & back..I keep going to the toilet & checking..better stock up on the loo rolls!!!


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Ronnie - yes you did miss the sausages, tempted to have those for dinner tonight?  I watch the otherside it's all property progs.  I found a choc cake in the freezer - so I've put it on the side to defrost for later.

I think a £37 collar is prob reasonable compared to what some prob pay.  I wouldn't buy them for Bill & Buff though, on average between them they lose one a month.

Wonder why you are getting so hot - must be the Bn air.

Cally - I am feeling much better, thanks.  I think my probs are now the same as yours pains, tum isn't settled but that's prob the bombs.

Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

What kind of sausages?? Let me know when the cake is ready to eat...

I think it's a huge amount for a collar..we used to buy the collars with the little elastic band for Oscar which he regularly lost, along with his magnet. DH used to say Oscar had to hand his house keys over due gambling debts!!!

Been hot for ages now..don't know why & DH for once couldn't find an explanation for it either!!  

Ron


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Don't know what kind of sausages - I didn't see it, just heard about them talking about them afterwards.

My Dh says that they should earn their keep, keeps telling them it's time they stopped lounging around the house and got jobs to pay their way.  Mine have collars with clasps that pull apart - a neighbour found one the far side of her garden about 3 months after it went missing.  She reckons it got caught burrowing under the fence.

No reason for being hot - that can't be right.

It's a shame to can't drive on your 2 ww think of the places you could be going  

Has the gas man been - sure your Dh is fretting about that.


Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

You know my DH sooooooo well!!!  I'm sure he'll think of a reason soon enough! 

Gas man's been & gone..didn't even check the valves but instead ran his hand over each one saying 'Yep, that works!' He was fretting & called me once already to check whether he's arrived! He won't admit it, but he's getting to be just like his father!!!   

I can drive on 2ww (can't I??)..just haven't got the energy to, that's all!! I will surprise you one day & turn up at your door demanding cakes!!!!!!

Ron


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

I thought you couldn't drive - or was that just a lie for your mother - see I remember.  

Thank god the house was so tidy that everything could be seen even if it was just with the hand.

I have the same prob with my Dh - worse still I think he is beginning to look like him  .  He gets so annoyed with his Dad and yet sometimes I have to remind him stop being Dad!

Talking of them they will be driving through Wales this time tomorrow.

Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

No, I told my mother I couldn't drive for the 2ww so there wasn't any point her coming down!!!!!   Managed to persuade her to come down for christmas..pulled a few guilt strings but because we had to get the cheapest train tickets, she's coming down on the 22 Dec & going home on the 31st - I have to work between Christmas & New Year but DH is on hols!!!!!!!    

Have to be fair to my mother, she did send me some very nice chinese food through the post today & it was yum yum!! 

Oh yeah..having 10 hissy fits in 2 hours was well worth it! 

Why do men turn into their Fathers DH is daddy's boy & he could do no wrong, whatsoever! Why will yours be driving through Wales tomorrow? Hope he's not going to leave you on your own  

Ron


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Oh it wasn't an all out no drive ban then - just certain people.

I think the 22nd-31st is a long enough stay, nice one planning to go to work though.

It's my IL's that will be driving through Wales - they are coming to visit for a long w/e - they won't be staying with us though.  Want to check up on how their little boys (sons) are doing.

Shall we have lunch now?  Cake won't be ready til later.

Sue


----------



## Specky77 (Aug 5, 2004)

Afternoon all,

Looks like the boards gonna be well busy while you lot are on your 2ww, enjoying reading the posts though!!!!

Kyla – yes I was the one with curly hair, I thought it was you but because they didn’t say your name it then made me unsure and then I thought if I say anything to you and it wasn’t you I’d look a plumb, now I know it definitely was you I’ll come and say hello if we’re there the same time again.

Well my app went fine, I started injecting last night, got my next scan on Monday and then one wed and one Fri, my one Wednesday is at 11.20 so might not see you there this time Kyla.

Better get back to work but will try and pop back on this evening.

Love
Paula
xxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

So will you be spending a lot of time with them? Do you get on? Where are the staying for the duration?

I was hoping for 22nd - 29th but it's not to be.  It'll be the last christmas we'll spend together for a long time as she'll be going to live in China next year..hope she can sell her house! 

Lunch? Yes please. Not too much though cos I want to leave room for your yummy cake!

Paula - Great that you've started stimming..it's all go from now on!!

Ron


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Hello girls

Well, I'm very excited as we've booked our holiday.  I was looking at Greece or Spain or somewhere else in Europe but DP obviously had more exotic ideas and he found a last minute deal for a week in the Maldives!!! I was amazed but am so excited. It was a really good price (just as well as it's part of our IVF fund!) and includes flights, transfers (by boat), accommodation and all meals.  We're going to do some scuba diving and snorkelling while we are there.  Still can't believe it! I think it will do us a lot of good as we've had a bit of a year of it (with my operation last Dec and the IVF).  We go in 3 weeks time.

Hope you are all well and coping with the 2ww - it really drags doesn't it?

Love

Hellie


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Back from lunch

Paula - glad to hear you have good news and stabbing is underway, the hurdles are now being set up for ready to start jumping them.

You and Kyla should really talk to each other - makes all this seem more real.

Ronnie - IL's - see them for a meal in a very fancy restaurant Sat night - table booked for 7 of us.  They are then coming over here for Sun morn, prob lunch too (prob want to gawp at my new greenhouse).  So an overdose all in one w/e.  They are staying with FIL's sis who lives in Canterbury.  Fortunately they run an appt system so we know exactly when, where and how long for.  We sort of get along - I felt I did much better when I had a real job working all hours, but just lately with being sick, migraines etc, not so sure.  My MiL can be blunt and too the point, DH always defends her saying he is sure she didn't mean it too sound like that etc - tolerate is a good word.  Now DH has left home and gone his own way in life he does find them hard going sometimes too.

Cos of my head I avoid certain foods - which I have told her about, given her a list - she will still buy me a Easter cake and then be taken aback cos I say I can't eat it.

Hellie - excellent news about your hols - just what you and Dh need, real time to refresh and rest - you will feel so much better for it.  And it sounds as chance in a lifetime hol, don't worry about the hol/IVF debt now, I am sure a way will be found in the end.  We sometimes call it our Christmas pressie instead.
Glad you will be around just to hear our 2 ww results - we wouldn't let you go otherwise.

Sue


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

help yourself everyone and quick


----------



## Cal 28 (Mar 30, 2005)

Hi all,

We've gone all halloweeny, very clever.

Been to town really don't know why I bothered it's market day and school holidays so there were far to many people to get in my way.  And it goes without saying everyone was either pregnant or had babies and that includes the men!!!!  One of those days.

Sue that was lovely just what I need, thanks very much.  Don't we all eat quick!

Hellie just what you both need a good holiday, exactly what we did after last time, gives you something to look forward to.  Relax, recharge and enjoy yourselves.

Paula pleased to see things are going according to plan.  Happy stabbing.

Bet Ronnie's having a nap, am I right?  

Love Cally


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Cal - I'm glad you enjoyed the cake sounds just like what you needed after torturing yourself.  Did you get what you wanted or was it just to get out?  you clearly haven't got our weather cos that would have put you off going.

I bet Ronnie's asleep too - so much for wanting cake, they'll be none left.   - Don't know how she does a full days work.

I have a romantic DH - he has just MSN me - when he gets home do I fancy popping to Focus DIY and the food shop with him?

Not sure what's wrong with me this pm - it's taken me all afternoon to nibble an apple.

Maddy - been wondering are you a SSX gal or an ESX babe?

Sue

PS- Cally where's monkey


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hey Girls

Alright, I was asleep - Sue, there's no need to be rude..I don't really do a full day's work, that's just a rumour - when it gets too much, I tell them I'm going to a meeting & then have a little kip under my desk!!  

I did take a piece of your lovely cake before taking to my bed, cos I know that there'd be none left when I wake up (and I was so right!!!) - you lot are gannates!!!

Helly - oooo..Maldives...ooo...funnily enough I was only looking at reviews of some of the hotels there late last night...(I needed some distraction!!)   You lucky thing..I bet you're packed & ready to go already!!! Do you need someone to carry your bags? 

Sue - Why are you having trouble eating an apple this pm..are you feeling sicky?

Cal - Did you buy anything in town? 

What do you all think about the new colour scheme?  When I turned my PC on earlier, I thought my monitor had packed up!!!!!  

Ronnie


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Ronnie - we know you so well see that we knew if you weren't here where you would be.  

Glad you got some cake though.

What on earth are you planning the Maldives for?  you are going to be so busy doing other stuff you can't go off flying - leave that treat for Hellie to enjoy - although I will let you look at the pics if you only look, rather than start I wish/if only.

Yes the apple is making me feel icky - giving up with it now - but the milk tastes good.

Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Sue - I'm not planning to go to the Maldives!!! A girl can dream, can't she  

Yes, you do know me sooooooooo well it's quite scary really!!!

What's for dinner tonight?

Will ask DH for a reason why apple is making you icky & report back later!  

Ron


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Ron - you can indeed dream of going to the Maldives, but as long as that it is - worried that it maybe become a more positive action than this other plan that's happening - now what may that be  

Not sure what's for dinner tonight - as DH has offered me a trip to the shops I may pick up something there - some of that fresh pasta might be good.

Thanks for asking the Reason Doc for apple advice - tell him I did want it until I took my first bite - will check back for diagnosis later.

Won't be around in a bit cos I see DH's MSN has turned red which means laptop is off - so he must be mobile.  Getting excited DIY shop here I come  

If I tell DH - he will say - what do you think's caused that ?

Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Sue - I dare you to ask your Logic Doc for a diagnose on the cause of this strange phanomenon!!!

We are also going for our monthly shop today so will have a busy time later - yippee!!! 

Ron


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Talking of logic and DH's - mine is the one with all the qualifications and letters YAWN.

So I says to him 3 of us are testing - what's the odds for us.

He said 25%.

I said but that's 1 in 4 and there is only 3 of us.

Yes he said - you will have to find someone else.  

So my theory is we make her up say call her Misty - and she can have the Bfn.  

Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

If Misty is the only one who's going to get a BFN, then I'm all for it..personally, I don't like her very much.. 

PS have you checked whether there is a member here called Misty? Don't want her to get upset unecessarily!!!


----------



## Cal 28 (Mar 30, 2005)

Both off to the shops and a DIY store as well Sue are you trying to make me jealous.  

We have had another bright warmish day here in Essex and I just needed a bit of shopping fruit mainly not risking the awful discomfort I had last week, not that I really need to worry with the botty bombs.  

I agree BFN for Misty - sorry Misty.

Enjoy your evening ladies.


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Sue - DH's diagnosis is that a woman in your condition should stick on a pure cake diet, as obviously the apple is not good for you!

Ron


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

This way to a new home 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,40353.new.html#new


----------

